# paris tx



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

who all is a goen


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll be there shooting in Open "C"

Team shoot Friday, G 17 at Noon Sat and H 17 at 8am Sun.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

E3/f3


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Shooting Hunter class. Can't wait!!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

E13 & F13


----------



## va archery (Feb 17, 2003)

be there


----------



## Double Drops (Mar 14, 2005)

I wish it would just hurry up and get here I can't wait!!!


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be there, in the hunter class. Also running a booth at the show for Illusions game calls, so stop by and say hi if you get a chance!

Tim


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*paris,tx*

i'm hoping i get to go (semi pro) i missed it last year


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

God willing I'll be there. Haven't got my card in yet.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

no card for me either but plan on being there


----------



## Goldeneagle (Oct 24, 2002)

Sat. 12:00 on A17
Sun. 8:00 on B17


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

be there, senior open


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

My family and I will be there. I will be shooting Mens Unlimited and the Wife womens BH and the Daughter Sr Eagle. We will be rolling in early afternoon on Friday. OKarcher are we still on for a Sims round Friday Afternoon. Let me know you have my number.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Chuck we're still on for friday and I got your #.

Chad


----------



## TED WILLIAMS (Jun 13, 2006)

*paris*

big bill tolbert "backwoodsjacka--" and i will be there


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Ill be going!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I will be there shooting Open B!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

solocamo50 said:


> be there, senior open



What is the qualification for "Senior"......age etc and how does it differ from....say the Hunter class? I haven't made a Paris event but intend to maybe next year. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## brush ape (Jul 17, 2007)

*paris shoot*

is there any vane leanth min.? can i shoot my blazers or have to shoot 4 in. it will be my first asa shoot.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Count me in!!! Can't wait! Hope I shoot as good in Paris as I did in Hattiesburg!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Senior Pro for me*

Stake 7


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

rembrandt said:


> What is the qualification for "Senior"......age etc and how does it differ from....say the Hunter class? I haven't made a Paris event but intend to maybe next year. Any info would be helpful.


50 years old in ASA, it is senior open so you can shoot what you bring.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

brush ape said:


> is there any vane leanth min.? can i shoot my blazers or have to shoot 4 in. it will be my first asa shoot.


ASA allows any vane combination and allows glue in points in the hunter class


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

E-7, F-7. Late tuesday afternoon in the RV park.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info. My problem this year is I'm working at a Country Club here in Palestine and we have a tournament that week-end. I don't think I'll be working there next year, I've ready to retire again and enjoy some years on the archery circuit!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Paris Pro/Am*

Tracy and I will be there Wed. thru Sun. 

We are going to be taking the Community Coach archery instructor course that ASA is offering Wed., Thurs., and 1/2 day Friday. I hope we are finished in time for the team shoot. I will be on the Sr. Open range Sat and Sun. Tracy will be on the Women's Bowhunter range Sat. and Sun.

Remember.....the Pressure Point Shootdown is at 5:30 Saturday at the base ball fields behind the Civic Center. Also there will be a great band...Crew One from Paris playing in the covered pavillion after the shootdown. The band leader is the City of Paris police chief and they are GREAT !!!!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I'll be there Friday morning, still up in the air if my shoulder will allow me to shoot or not..


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

I'll be there! Open B and the Pro AM. Looking to have a great time:darkbeer:


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sat. 11am J14
Sun. 8am I14


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Me, EPack and CanusayHoyt will be there Thursday night ready to get it on.

I look forward to a good time...The master Javi himself and another one of his students will be there along with us.....It should be a good time had by all.

I wonder if Javi will win another bow


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

i`m in !!! coming from n.w ark. i don`t know what class yet. open c maybe?


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*there*

going to be there


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

*.*

Me = Open C


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ill be there....


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Paris, Tx..*

I'll be at this one as well. Only 10 minutes from the house..
Looking for a great turnout from what I'm hearing..
Look me up guys..
Steve


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Unfortunitely I wont make it this year due to gas prices and my student was in a bad car accident. Good Luck all of you!!! its an awesome shoot


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i'll be there im going to shoot in the young adult male 15-17 year olds and i'm 13


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

My son and I will be there and I am going to try to shoot smarter than I did in Miss.


----------



## Another5 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hunter Class E7, F7


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I'll be there


----------



## savagehunter83 (Feb 21, 2007)

*I will be there*

I will be there shooting foam during the day and pork at night.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

ILMATTHEWSPRO and I will be there!


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

Dang, Mark, didn't ya like the ride to Metropolis last year bro.:dj:


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess I'll sit this one out. My bow is in need of some major work and I am spending every spare penny I get on my daughter's dance classes. She just started in competition dance and that is expensive. I shot Novice last year and finished somewhere in the middle of the field. I had a ball and I'm sure gona miss being able to compete. I 'm hoping the tax rebate check that Uncle Scam is sending us will allow me to either repair my bow or replace it with something new. If not, I don't know if I'll even get to bow hunt this year.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

open c here
First shoot with a bt release, should be interesting!!


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

me and noah's pawpaw(turkey john) and the family will be there thursday. i'm in open a and dad is in super senior. wish everyone good luck and be careful.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Buzz and I will be there. "Have sticks, will travel"


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will be there after a last minute decision.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I look forward to seeing y'all there! Paris has always been good to me!


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i guess ill see ya all there


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Look me up Bert. Been a long time since I shot with you.



Bert Colwell said:


> I look forward to seeing y'all there! Paris has always been good to me!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I'll see you there Steve!


----------



## huntn_53 (Jun 12, 2007)

*i cant make it*

hope all shooters have fun and good luck in all classes


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

MrPibb said:


> Dang, Mark, didn't ya like the ride to Metropolis last year bro.:dj:


Very funny Jim! I did enjoy our trip! 
It would have been alot better if my son hadn't of got sick 12 hours after we left!
I haven't had a chance to get on here as you can tell, but I'm looking forward to seeing you guys down there! See you next week!


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

All you guys towing a camper or driving a motor home, if you are looking for some place kind of neat to stay and the available parking spaces are all used up at the tournament come to Doctors Creek State Park down at Cooper, TX on Cooper (Jim Chapman) Lake. It's out in the country and on the Cooper Lake WMA. There are water and electricity hookups with concrete pads and a gray water dumping station. It's roughly about 25 miles to the shoot from there and the scenrary is quite beautiful. There are hiking, nature trails, and fishing and I beleive if you fish from the bank inside the park you need no fishing license if you pay the park entry fee. The fishing is quiet good from the bank on this lake. If you have any questions PM me. I live about a 1/4 mile from the park enterance.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

allxs said:


> E13 & F13


Me too!!! SEE YOU THERE BRO!


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*ASA Southwest shootout*

Anyone from Oklahoma coming down for this one..

Daniel Boone where are you tonight???

City shoot starts on Wed. 4/2 and ends on 4/3 at 6:00pm (score cards must me turned in at 6:00pm no later..)
Cash payback for 5 classes..

Belt Buckles to the winners of each ASA class just like last year sponsored by the Paris Chamber of Commerce..

Looks like a great shoot scheduled. NEW bridge across the creek, asphalt walking trails, etc..
Lots of work done here in Paris this last year..
Looking forward to seeing everyone..
Need help or information .. Contact me..
Steve


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Open B

Sat Noon D2
Sun 8AM C2

How bout everyone else


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Been busy and forgot to Pre-register..I'll call them Monday and git-er-done!!!!!!!!!!!!



TX Bowhunter said:


> Open B
> 
> Sat Noon D2
> Sun 8AM C2
> ...


----------



## Buffalo Billius (Mar 29, 2007)

*Fyi*

We've been clearin' shootin' lanes all week and thought I'd pass on some info that might be helpful before y'all leave for Paris.

1. Throw some comfortable rubber or waterproof boots in the pickup. We've had copious amounts of rain over the last few weeks and it's supposed to rain again this Tues or Wed. Still lots of standing water on almost all courses and it's muddy. Hopefully, it'll dry up a little before everything starts Friday but if I were you, bring some boots. If you forget, you can get general purpose rubber boots at Wally Mart or Atwoods.

2. Bring some bug spray. The skeeters are out and they're frisky!

3. The City of Paris has installed a bridge across the creek just north of the civic center. There's a wooden deck with bench seats and shade trees as soon as you cross the creek, you'll like it. Much better than last year.

4. Gasoline prices are $3.19.9 as I write this but don't be surprised if it's over $3.20 by the time you get here next week. Diesel is right at $4.00/gal.

5. Be prepared to pay $2.00/car for parking on Saturday.

6. For those of you who weren't here last year, some of the better eatin' spots are Ta Molly's, The Fish Fry, La Familia's, Scholl's BBQ, China Star and McKee's. Best breakfast joints in town are Denny's and Mckees but they were crowded last year so be prepared to wait. Ask anyone at the Civic Center for directions, tons of pizza and fast food in Paris.

The City of Paris has placed gravel and asphalt on most of the paths leading to the courses. This will much better but there's still a few courses that'll be muddy next week. You'll still have a good time.

Lookin' forward to the shoot, hope y'all have a great time. Drive carefully.

Buffalo Billius


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the headsup. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope you don't mind I stole your post and posted onto the ASA website.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Buffalo, we will see you there late tuesday in the rv section.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey thinks for the heads up on the footwear and everything else.

TX


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Im In!:darkbeer:

JIM


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm going for the food if nothing else....:wink:

Pretty good cookin' at the Roadhouse (no relation to the chain) located on N. Main just south of the loop. The frog legs were very good and so were the hamburgers, I sure hope they ain't gone out of business...


----------



## bowboysp (Mar 9, 2005)

*paris tx.*

ill be here i live 15 min. from paris..will be turkey huntin tue-fri. outside paris but will be there checking it out....and plan to shoot sat-sun my first one probably shoot bow novice.....if you have any questions about the area or any thing else let me know i have lived around here my whole life...hope to see yall there...turkey season opens tue....


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Buffalo Billius said:


> 5. Be prepared to pay $2.00/car for parking on Saturday.


Are your vehicles charged if you are staying in an RV at the Civic Center??


----------



## Buffalo Billius (Mar 29, 2007)

hoytgirl13 said:


> Are your vehicles charged if you are staying in an RV at the Civic Center??


Don't think so but I'm not 100% sure. I'm thinkin' that the camper's vehicles are included in the price for the RV site. My understanding is, the vehicle charge is for participants and spectators only for Saturday. I was hoping there wouldn't be a parking fee this year, too much nickle and dime'n as far as I'm concerned, but that's life on today's prairie. See y'all this weekend.

Buff


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

bowboysp said:


> ill be here i live 15 min. from paris..will be turkey huntin tue-fri. outside paris but will be there checking it out....and plan to shoot sat-sun my first one probably shoot bow novice.....if you have any questions about the area or any thing else let me know i have lived around here my whole life...hope to see yall there...turkey season opens tue....




I have a question, do you need any help? :laugh:


----------



## Goldeneagle (Oct 24, 2002)

Where are all the Unlimited guy's? I didn't know I was good enough to scare everyone off! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

My son and I just made the decision to go today. I have never been to an ASA shoot. I believe I will be open c, and he in Eagle. Only my second shoot shoot since 12 year layoff. 
I hope to meet some AT people there. any tips, pointers or general advise is greatly appreciated. I am certain that the only thing that will keep me from winning my class is my shooting ability, unless maybe it would be my yardage judging. :doh:


----------



## jonabxring (Jul 30, 2007)

*need some info.*

I'm going...gonna probably shoot open A....planning on leaving early Thur. to get there in time to shoot the Lamar county benefit shoot, but don't know if it's a tournament that starts Wed. and runs thru Thusday or if it can be shot and completed on Thursday only...anyone know?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The Lamar shoots are for each day....Theres a shoot for Wednesday..they willl have winners for that day....then a new shoot for Thursday....it will have its winners...then on Friday..there will be the team shoot...and to award its winners for that event.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Good luck to you guys making the city shoot. Don't think I'll be able to make it til friday. Hope the rain holds off for you guys or at least any stroms.:wink:


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

Open C: G6 H6 & the team shoot! 
I could leave right now!!:blob1:


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

See you all there, we fly out in the am!


----------



## bowboysp (Mar 9, 2005)

sat 11 am j13 sun 8 am i13


----------



## ArcherySoldier (Mar 11, 2008)

wiil be there Thurs. night. G...H.. Open C.


----------

